# Co2



## malbaiz88 (Jan 25, 2015)

I have a 450 gl. Fish tank that has a builtin filter that contains Bioceramic, carbon, sponge. I also have a canister filter for it that contains ceramic, Ammonia Remover, Carbon and I'm using one air stone attached to an air pump. I already fixed my substrate(Gravel) I filled the water I will let it run for a day then I will add the plants, one Discus 5in and four 3in and five 2in and Cardinal Tetras. My main question is how long should I operate the CO2 for?
Should I add one more air stone?


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

from what you wrote you are not running CO2 but just an airstone.

I would also be careful adding discus to such a new tank unless you have previous experience with them.


----------



## malbaiz88 (Jan 25, 2015)

That's correct, I want to know how long should I keep my CO2 running and for how long keep my white florescent light on?


----------



## Embouck7 (Jan 11, 2015)

The light should be on for 8-10 hours, start low and work up from there.... Not sure how to set the co2...... But I am thinking about co2 myself and I would like to find out.


I do know you want the co2 off while the tank is dark, and your gonna want a bubble counter to measure.....


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

what Co2 system do you have? does it have a solinode, bubble counter and do you have a drop checker for the tank?

Same goes for light, what type, wattage, ect? I can't really help without knowing what you are running.


----------

